# Nebula and Ophelia



## bronwyn (11 mo ago)

here are my budgies, we got them about a year ago and they are so freaking adorable


















they're so in love and spend all their time together flying around and playing <3


















Here's Nebula, he's very sweet, but extremely loud. he has a huge personality and always expresses his opinions, but when he's in a good mood he's really cuddly.















this is Ophelia, he's very loving and more reserved. he rarely gets mad and always loves everyone, he does get anxious alot tho.
we got him first and a week later we got nebula because we really wanted another bird! he also somehow has the ability to grab onto our walls haha


















they're both so cute and loving and are always singing and talking to us ❤
i make an Instagram for them if u wanna follow it ! @pretty_borbs


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Nebula and Ophelia are adorable!
Please be careful to supervise them when they perch on the rim of the water glass as they could easily fall in head first and not be able to get back out. 
We don't want either of them to drown!*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## bronwyn (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> ...


yes we are very careful, they just flew on a glass and I thought it would make a cute pic! we never leave open water cups unattended


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums,

Your boys are absolutely BEAUTIFUL! They seem like quite the mischievous pair 

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums, and you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", many of which have been provided above by FaeryBee, to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Hope to see you around, and see more of your boys too!

Best wishes 👋


----------

